# Fundraising Ideas



## xbocax (Apr 6, 2010)

So what are some good ways to fund raise? Im trying to throw an event and need ideas. So far i have shows, bake sales, and garage sales. any other good ones you've heard about or tried?


----------



## xbocax (Apr 6, 2010)

I am trying to raise money for a gathering/picnic i am throwing. At the picnic I am going to have games,prizes, and food. Everything will be free which is why i need some funds to make it free. The aim of the picnic is to bring like minded individuals together that want to see or bring certain changes within the community. I hope the conclusion to be that People will make contacts and collaborate in order to create programs, small business', co-ops and or non-profits. I need the money for small things such as utensils, art supplies, and maybe a couple more prizes. Im having food not bombs serve so i dont need to spend much on food and im having a couple of the bigger prizes donated by local small business', co-ops , and non-profits.


----------



## macks (Apr 6, 2010)

You know, people (especially younger ones) eat up cool slogans/designs involving their city's name. If you made a cool design or funny saying with your city's name on it and screenprinted some T-shirts I bet you could get people to buy them for a couple bucks profit. My advice here is sell them as cheap as you can so more people will buy them, it will pay off in the end because people will wear the shirts and that's like free advertising! (also why every clothing brand puts their name on EVERY ITEM)


----------



## xbocax (Apr 6, 2010)

good idea :]


----------



## steelcitybrew (Apr 6, 2010)

Macks is right
My buddy here in hamilton made some "Defend Hamilton" shirts which had an AK-47 or some shit on it to pay for legal fees.
He made bank selling them at shows and shit.

Ive seen that "Defend ________" shirts a couple times on ebay too, Seems to be a solid idea.


EDIT: found a picture


----------

